# TX22 900 rounds



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have not had a malfunction with this gun since the initial Taurus repair to the magazines. This actually is kind of strange in that I normally get at least a couple of misfires shooting hundreds of rounds of .22. 900 rounds of CCI Mini-Mags, Remington Golden Bullets, and Blazer not a problem. My pistol shoots low and I need to remember not to use a six o'clock hold. The TX22 won't threaten my Ruger MKII in accuracy, but it's a heck of a lot of fun. My Friend has 400 plus rounds through his G2 with only one misfire and that was a dud (Federal) round. Maybe Taurus is turning around.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Can you file the front sight down a little?
That'll make it shoot higher, if that's what you want.

My pistols are sighted so that the bullet impacts the target at the place at which the sights were pointed, at 25 yards (POI = POA).
That makes the same sight picture valid at five-to-10 yards, too.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Can you file the front sight down a little?
> That'll make it shoot higher, if that's what you want.
> 
> My pistols are sighted so that the bullet impacts the target at the place at which the sights were pointed, at 25 yards (POI = POA).
> That makes the same sight picture valid at five-to-10 yards, too.


 I just bought a couple thousand 36 Grain Mini-Mag HP's I'm going to see how they print and try to dial them in and stick to that load for target shooting and general wood's shooting. I really don't want to file the sight to gain about half an inch in group height, but that's an option. Truth is I am so impressed with the reliability I haven't concentrated enough on tightening up the accuracy aspect like sticking to one load and going from there.


----------



## Jessie James 58 (Aug 30, 2019)

You can also replace the front sight with one that works in a Glock. There is a multitude of styles and shapes (standard, front dot and fiber). 
I replaced my front sight with a red fiber, old eyes need all the help that they can get. It works great.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I haven't taken to a gun like this since I fell into lust for the CZ line. The CZ Kadet Kit in .22 on the 75 D Compact frame and the Ruger MKII will out shoot the TX22 all day long, but for just general target and woods plinking the TX22 is more fun. I went to a new Stock & Sport store and couldn't resist TX22 number 2. It's so nice to still be able to put your money down and just walk out with your gun. I hope it last's, but I have my doubt's.


----------

